# Un poco de esto y un poco de lo otro :)



## cyctorres

Bueno ya hay paginas de los parques, asi q si tienen preguntas o comentarios de los parques vayan directo a sus paginas, Pero cualquier otra cosa referente a hoteles , otros parques vengan aca y lo compartiremos. Por ejemplo

Otro tema, vieron los nuevos uniformes que usan los superheroes en Island of Adventure, nuevos diseños, colore , muy llamativos.

Saben que el nuevo hotel economico de disney va tener una gran cantidad de cuartos familiares, muy interesante.


Asi continuaremos con mas detalles, tips y demas informaciones.....[/


----------



## cyctorres

Si desean ver los nuevos unniformes de los heroes busquen su pagina de videos Yo...be y escriban "New costumes for Marvel super heroes and villains at Universal's Islands of Adventure" y alli los encontraran

En esta pagina pueden ver las fotos comparando ambos uniformes http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog...s-at-universal-receive-super-costume-updates/


----------



## Advntur2Disney

Si... 

El nuevo resorte de Disney "Value" es Art of Animation. Están diseñados a estilo Finding Nemo, The Little Mermaid (La Sirenita), Lion King y Cars.

Tiene mas de 800 cuartos, muchos de los cuales son "Family Suites" o cuartos de Familia inspirados del esas películas, tres piscinas (albercas).

Estos Family Suites incluyen 2 banos, un dormitorio separado, y 2 áreas para dormir - un a sala y un espacio con un "Inovabed.  

Quisieramos quedarnos alli la proxima vez que estemos en Disney.


----------



## LittleMissMagic

cyctorres said:


> Si desean ver los nuevos unniformes de los heroes busquen su pagina de videos Yo...be y escriban "New costumes for Marvel super heroes and villains at Universal's Islands of Adventure" y alli los encontraran
> 
> En esta pagina pueden ver las fotos comparando ambos uniformes http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog...s-at-universal-receive-super-costume-updates/



Me gustan los disfrazes nuevos.  Parecen más realistan, especialmente los villanos.


----------



## cyctorres

LittleMissMagic said:


> Me gustan los disfrazes nuevos.  Parecen más realistan, especialmente los villanos.



Sip, ya era tiempo que los pusieran al dia. gracias por sacar tiempo y colocar tu comentario


----------



## cyctorres

Saludos, los que vallan a disney en california  busquen en su pagina de videos yo.....u el video con este titulo "The Little Mermaid the Ride in HD - Full Ride Through Disney California Adventure" y podran ver la nueva atraccion de la sirenita


----------



## m-tinkerbelle

síi yo quiero llevarme esos animatronics a casa!!! igual me ha parecido una atracción muy corta y una versión más que recortada de la peli pero tampoco se puede pedir mucho más 
una verdadera pasada!


----------



## cyctorres

m-tinkerbelle said:


> síi yo quiero llevarme esos animatronics a casa!!! igual me ha parecido una atracción muy corta y una versión más que recortada de la peli pero tampoco se puede pedir mucho más
> una verdadera pasada!



A mi me recordo mucho el estilo de la atraccion de Epcot The Seas with Nemo and Friends, hasta los carritos son iguales, solo que en la de nemo hacen proyecciones de nemo dentro de los tanques donde estan los peces reales .


----------



## cyctorres

Walt Disney World está poniendo a prueba una tecnología que limite el uso de las tazas recargables de los huéspedes del resort . Aunque Disney no lo ha confirmado oficialmente.

La cuestión se centra en  las tazas que están a la venta en cada Hotel de Disney. Los clientes pagan una cantidad de dinero  una sola vez a cambio de recargas ilimitadas en fuentes de soda en los sitios de comer en el hotel, esto durante la duración de su estancia. Ahora, parece, Disney está tratando de cerrar los vacíos legales para los huéspedes que están haciendo alarde de la normativa al no comprar tazas de nuevo cada vez que vuelve de vacaciones los años siguientes.

A partir del lunes, las tazas en el All Disney Resort Star Sports tendrán chips RFID que las máquinas de refrescos reconocer. El nuevo software integrado permite a los clientes pueda llenar sus tazas durante un minuto cada cinco minutos,  y las tazas se puede programar para trabajar sólo durante un determinado periodo de tiempo, para que los invitados no puedan utilizarlas en futuras vacaciones.

Cual es tu opinion


----------



## cyctorres

Bueno, ya vieron lo que puede ser el nuevo comienzo de los personajes en disney? el mickey que habla, mueve sus labios y parpados. denme su opinion , aqui les dejo el link por si no lo han visto aun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wkTgXZj6w4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## cyctorres

Waoooo ,vieron el precio que le pusieron al MUG  (vaso)en el  Disneys Aulani Resort , yo espero que esos precios no lleguen a WDW.  $33.00 creo que es muy elevado. que opinan ustedes?


----------



## jog58

cyctorres said:


> Waoooo ,vieron el precio que le pusieron al MUG  (vaso)en el  Disneys Aulani Resort , yo espero que esos precios no lleguen a WDW.  $33.00 creo que es muy elevado. que opinan ustedes?



Si no fuera por la foto que vi, no te creo. Sabia que las cosas en Hawaii cuestan mucho mas que en otro sitios pere no sabia que era tan drastico.


----------



## cyctorres

para el que le interese por television van a dar : Walt: The Man Behind the Myth (2001) September 14, 2011 from 8:00 PM to 10:00 PM  Channel - CNBC


----------



## cyctorres

Alguien ha podido ver la pelicula de the lion king en 3d en el cine? yo la vi y los arreglos quedaron estupendos, se la recomiendo.


----------



## jog58

cyctorres said:


> Alguien ha podido ver la pelicula de the lion king en 3d en el cine? yo la vi y los arreglos quedaron estupendos, se la recomiendo.



La vi este fin de semana pero no end 3D. No llegamos a tiempo pero todavia me encanto!


----------



## cyctorres

Una sorprea  de Disney que ustedes opinan

Una sorpresa vino de Burbank, CA, cuando los parques de Disney anunció una alianza con Fox Entertainment y James Cameron para traer el mundo de Avatar a los parques temáticos de Disney en todo el mundo. La primera de estas será un tema de tierra Avatar  en el Animal Kingdom de Disney en el Walt Disney World con la construcción que comenzará en 2013


----------



## cyctorres

Saludos 
Se enteraron que en enero de 2012 la atraccion de Jaws en Universal Studios cierra sus puertas definitivamente. Muchos pensaban que ya era hora. Ahora sera esperar a ver que nueva atraccion colocan en ese espacio.


----------



## Teacher Princess

En mi humilde opinion ya era hora, y asi pueden traer cosas mas creativas y nuevas...


----------



## Vivianne

cyctorres said:


> Saludos
> Se enteraron que en enero de 2012 la atraccion de Jaws en Universal Studios cierra sus puertas definitivamente. Muchos pensaban que ya era hora. Ahora sera esperar a ver que nueva atraccion colocan en ese espacio.



Pues siempre me voy a recordar de Jaws.

Mi esposo desfortunadamente se sento en el barco y se dio de cuenta que
los "shorts" pantalones nuevos tenian una marca al desembarcar.  

Los empleados fueron bien agradables, trataron de limpiarlo pero era una marca permanente y hasta acompanaron a mi esposo
en escojer reemplazo en una tienda en las afueras de Universal.

Creo que el costo era mas de el original

Me dejaron con una buena impresion.   Le escribi una carta de agradecimiento.


----------



## cyctorres

ya salio el barco nuevo, ¿quien se apunta?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVFE64IWows


----------



## Azrael

Pienso que los cuartos más grande de la familia serán más fáciles para familias que teniendo que comprar dos cuartos. Pienso que algunos de los temas y los colores son chillones también en Universal. Disney tiene mucha clase. 

la atraccion de Jaws en Universal Studios  eso fue un paseo que recuerdo como un niño. 

Perdón, aprendo español y yo pensé que este hilo haría la práctica buena para mí.


----------



## cyctorres

Una triste vista al pasado, jaws a secas
http:/www.orlandoskyradio.com/2012/02/look-jaws-post-closing/


----------



## cyctorres

Pronto se acercan las festividades de halloween en todos los parques preparesen para el terror y para la ternura en algunos jejej


----------



## Clamesa

k


----------



## cyctorres

Saludos mi gente. una pregunta . el nuevo resort AoA es cierto que una de las pisinas es de agua salada?


----------



## cyctorres

Alguien ha escuchado de "photoconnect card" en universal. esto fue lo que encontre en otra pagina, si alguien tiene alguna informacion de primera mano y no puede indicar se lo agradecere. Esto esta traducido asi que no es exacto

]Ahora bien, es 42,55 dólares (es decir, con impuestos). Usted tiene 90 dias para reclamar sus fotos, además de un cordón para mantener su tarjeta (lanyard) en más una miniatura de una imagen que encaja en una cuerda más 5x7 Tengo que decir, en cuatro días, nos dieron unas 50 fotos. Eso incluye fotos paseo de la momia, MIB, los paseos de agua, Hulk, el parque jurásico, y las imágenes de ET en la bicicleta . Esto también incluye las imágenes tomadas por los fotógrafos universales en la calle. ¿No incluye la de harry potter ni la de RipIt . A diferencia de PhotoPass porque no se puede editar las fotografías de cambiar ños  marcos. Así, se obtiene la tarjeta photoconnect de plástico y cada vez que te montes en una atraccion y te tomen una foto, le das al encargado tu su tarjeta y el añade la foto a tu cuenta. Para "en la calle" fotos, te dan una tarjeta de código de barras de papel y tienes que llevar esa foto a cualquier lugar para ellos para buscar a su tarjeta. í. Con todo, creo que es un buen negocio. Quiero decir que cobran $ 24 para un 5 x 7 de una atraccion y ahora tengo un montón de fotos de mi viaje por $ 42. Ahora, no hay muchos fotógrafos universales por el parque(no como PhotoPass), pero lo suficiente como para ser siempre capaces de conseguir una foto de grupo en la parte delantera del parque.

Segun lei luego en tu casa te conectas a la pagina web del photoconnet y bajas a tu computadora todas las fotos que tienes en la cuenta. Vuelvo y le digo esto lo encontre en otra pagina y aun no lo he hecho pero si alguno lo ha hecho o esta pronto a ir a universal pregunten por este nuevo servicio y luego nos informa


----------



## cyctorres

SAludos mi gente
alguien desea comentar sobre el hecho que en Magic kingdom ahora se vendera cerveza y vino en el nuevo restaurante de la bella y la bestia. Segun tenia entendido este era el unico parque que no vendia bebidas alcoholicas.


----------



## cyctorres

Una nueva manera para universal obligarnos a comprar la taquilla de parque a parque es la nueva atraccion de Harry Potter que estan haciendo en Universal Studios. Segun informacion suministrada ahora Iland of Adventure ahora se conectara con Universal studios a traves del tren de harry potter pero solo lo podras usar si tienes ese tipo de boleto


----------



## MG5

Gracias por informarnos, no lo sabia, por eso me gusta leer todos sus comentarios, muy informativos.
Saludos


----------



## cyctorres

Gracias, siempre tratamos de buscar informacion y rumores que ahy


----------



## cyctorres

Que opinan sobre que ahora podrán reservar hasta 3 fast past antes de llegar a los parques?


----------



## zabache

A mi me gusta planificar así q no encuentro problemas con poder hacerlos antes. No me gusta el q sólo sean 3 por día en un solo parque. Se esta rumorando q se va a poder escoger más de 3 y en parques diferentes de tener Park hopper.


----------



## cyctorres

eso de los fast past+ será solo para las personas que se hospedan en los hoteles de Disney?


----------



## zabache

Los q se queden en un hotel de Disney por ahora puede escoger sus FP 60 días antes. Si te quedas fuera de la propiedad pues los puedes escoger el mismo día q visites un parque en los kioskos especiales en diferentes partes del parque. Por ahora las personas con pases anuales creo q pueden escoger FP 30 días antes. Eventualmente todos van a poder escoger FP antes de llegar al parque si lo desean sólo q en diferentes días antes de la llegada. Están haciendo encuesta a ver si le dan FP adicionales a las personas con Park hoppers.


----------

